# Class II+ boaters around Boulder



## lockejeff (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey I am new to the sport. Spent some time on the Potomac last summer and am looking for people to get on the water with.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Check out Colorado Kayakers :: Index . More beginners there!


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Wow that's great. Thanks!


----------



## Riverbug (May 3, 2007)

I am a new paddler also looking for a group to go hit the Class II-III waters here on the Front Range. I am still getting used to my boat, can roll in a pool, but still severely lack confidence. I think it will help to boat with people of similar experience levels....

I am wanting to play at the whitewater park in Golden on Thurs, May 10th. The weather is supposed to be great...upper 70's...Anyone interested? Im thinking afternoon...2-5 ish...


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone up for Golden this afternoon or tomorrow morning?


----------

